# Optimum Opti-Clean



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

Just used opti-clean for the first time and overall I am impressed with the results. It cleans well and leaves a nice glossy finish. The final result is similar to ONR which I have been using for several months but wanted to try the waterless version for convenience.

The car a 07 reg black Mini covered in a week's worth of road dirt. I mixed up 500mls into a spray bottle (3:1 - 375mls of ionized water to 4fl oz of opti-clean).

I used 2 plush mf cloths (from Chris at CPT) and needed all of the 500mls to clean the bodywork. Working on one panel at a time I used the plush side of the cloths to wipe the opti-clean across the car's surface. The cloths became saturated very quickly so I used the short-pile side of the cloth to wipe across the winscreen, rear and side windows and used another dry mf to dry and buff the glass. I used the saturated short-pile to wipe down the plastic trim. The cleaning power of opti-clean was sufficient to get the trim clean - it seemed a waste to use up any more of the solution.

I had just enough of the original 500mls to to lightly spray all four wheels but as they were quite dirty with dust I felt I needed more solution to provide a bit more cleaning power. I used three more (Kent) MF cloths to gently wipe the wheels clean. This is the same technique I use to clean the wheels when using ONR mixed up as 1.5 ltrs of water to 1oz of ONR.

The end result is good but it is a more expensive option compared to ONR.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've just got a bottle from Elite...

I'm about to use it, but nervous though as my car is FILTHY!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Surely you have to power hose the car first?

How are you meant to clean your wheels?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nope, it breaks down and encapsulates the dirt, meaning its fine to 'wipe off'

I'll let you know... my OS is swirl free, so this will be a good test!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

What about the wheels though? If you use a wheel cleaner then you need to wash off what's left.

Or you wash your car with onr/ooc and then you'll be left with a nice clean car and dirty wheels?


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

You can clean you wheels with ONR. If they are really bad, just use a cleaner and wash off with ONR.


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

gally said:


> What about the wheels though? If you use a wheel cleaner then you need to wash off what's left.
> 
> Or you wash your car with onr/ooc and then you'll be left with a nice clean car and dirty wheels?


Can't comment on Opti Clean but ONR does a very good job of cleaning wheels. I just use the leftover solution and do the wheels last.:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Twissler I see that you have a 159My future new car 2.4 TI is what I am planning in black too:thumb:


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

Ross said:


> Twissler I see that you have a 159My future new car 2.4 TI is what I am planning in black too:thumb:


You will absolutely love it mate. It drives every bit as good as it looks. I'm sure you will be posting some pics of it once it's had a detail.:thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Nope, it breaks down and encapsulates the dirt, meaning its fine to 'wipe off'
> 
> I'll let you know... my OS is swirl free, so this will be a good test!


i would be really interested in what you think Russ and if it does cause swirls.. Be a great product to clean your car after the drive to a show


----------



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

I havent been able to clean my car for two weeks so it was fairly dirty. I sprayed the entire car with onr (1oz diluted in 2litres of water). I then sprayed one panel at time with oc (diluted 3:1) and wiped the dirt off with a plush mf cloth. The cloth moved very smoothly across the bodywork and left behind a clean surface with only a slightly smeary residue which I buffed away with a dry plush mf. So I am impressed with the cleaning abilities of oc. The onr pre-spray helped the oc solution go further and may have assisted with the dirt removal.

The alloy wheels were almost black with dirt. I soaked each wheel with onr spray followed with oc. I then gently wiped away the dirt with kent mf cloths. I used three cloths in total. The end result was impressive the softened dirt was easily removed by the cloths.

The windows were wiped over with the second push cloth which I used to buff away the residue from the body work. The cloth had beome damp with oc/onr and when wiped across the glass cleaned away the dirt. The smears where buffed away easily with a dry kent mf.

Finally the only negative; the plastic trim. No matter how many times I wiped the wheel arches and lower sills I could not remove the dirt it seems to be too ingrained its only muddy road dirt. I may need a brush or harder medium to get the onr or oc to shift this dirt.

Overall I am still confident that oc is very good product and can be used during the more difficult winter time.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

big ben said:


> ....Be a great product to clean your car after the drive to a show


+1

This is how I intend to use.

I have previously made my own show arrival cleaning formulation of a more concentrated than QD mix of ONR and added some OID.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its not the product that causes swirls its the user


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Initial results are most impressive if I'm honest, but my car was really too dirty to offer a thorough review.

I only used it on my wings and bonnet, but it did indeed seem to 'work' in terms of no swirling was inflicted, and the finish it left was most impressive. I do more thorough testing when this snow finally sods off!


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

I ended up using ONR on the rest of the car, which again, probably wasn't ideal given just how filthy it was, but it safely removed all dirt, without inflicting damage, but I really did take my time with it.

I think it will be perfect for shows, where a QD isn't really appropriate after travelling decent distances.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Good Stuff Russ, thanks


----------

